# Cinnamon question??



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Is there a Super Cinnamon Morph? from cinny x cinny. : victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

yes the super cinammon

pretty much a black snake


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Cheers Tops, do you know where i could find a pic of one???

Must've taken someone ages to think of the name too :lol2:


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Woah!!! Just seen one and the are tidy : victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Care of Graziani reptiles


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Cheers Dude

Thats better than the ones i saw :no1:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

of course they only show the best examples


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

But if you DO buy a Super Cinnamon... be sure the photo they send you of it includes the head. 

I've seen some fairly ... odd... looking Super Cinny heads - very pinched-looking at the eyes and even more ducky than your normal royal.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't think i would buy a super, probably try and bred them from normal cinny's.
How much do the supers go for? i ain't seen one before let alone one for sale.


----------



## _dave_ (Feb 8, 2007)

Crystal Palace Reptiles

06 example


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

Okay ...so is there a Super Graziani Pastel??


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

wrecexotics said:


> Okay ...so is there a Super Graziani Pastel??


Yes, Graziani is the name of the breeder (Greg Graziani) so a pastel x pastel would give you one.

kind of like you hear people say they have a bob clarke tiger retic etc etc


----------

